

Ask HN: I'm a contractor, how do I find good work? - Ixiaus

Short and simple: I'm a contractor, I'm not in dire straights, but I want better work that is stimulating and pays well. I also want to get out of the "PHP rut", I've been enchanted by Python (my favorite language second to Scheme) and also consider Ruby to be an elegant option. But how!?<p>I've had core commit privileges to the open source Kohana PHP framework for over two years, worked for a startup, IP firm, entertainment venue, and now myself. I'm not lacking in skill or experience. The work I do have right now is from referrals and word of mouth.<p>Should I be networking in my area better? Advice on how I might go about that? When my schedule coincides, I plan to participate in the regional Hacker News meetup to make some friends. Should I publish more on the internet? Use my website a bit more?
======
djb_hackernews
Check out local meetup.com groups. I'm a "member" of the DC python group and
there is always someone mentioning they are looking for work during the intro
session of the meetups. I don't know if it pans out for any of them but good
place to network.

~~~
Ixiaus
I like that suggestion, I was big on meetups for a while when I lived in Vegas
for hiking and the like, hadn't thought to join (or start) a tech related
meetup.

------
kilian
To paraphrase a generic web2.oh buzzword: "local, local, local".

Go to local opencoffees, go to local business meetups (they're there, albeit
harder to find, and they have nothing to do with webby stuff and are filled
with people to do work for). Of course HN meetups or other *UG meetups are
great for contacts as well, but the biggest chance for clients will be at the
suit/tie business meetups.

~~~
Ixiaus
This is a good suggestion, thank you! Maybe the local chamber of commerce
too...

------
ArabGeek
why not start a blog to publish tips and tricks in PHP and Python? also being
active on developers and startups community would help you get known, try
<http://arabcrunch.net/developers_qna>

also use Twitter socialize with related people.

------
sidmitra
Have you tried places like Elance?

~~~
Ixiaus
I specifically avoid Elance, ODesk, and RAC type marketplaces.

~~~
sidmitra
is there a reason? I don't see why you should, amidst all the cruft, there are
good projects there some times.

